# Hunters Realm



## Gill (18 Jan 2013)

Right so back from a Nightmare of a journey from India, That took nearly 30 hours in total. Was stuck in Munich for most of the day yesterday due to the snow, and managed to fly out just before the airport was closed and left 15000 people stranded. 

Did not get a chance to travel round any of the LFS' in  Samrala, Doraha, Nuwana Sher, Patiala, Ludhiana,Chandigarh, Jalandhar etc due to the severe weather and freezing fog conditions. And also due to the chaotic wedding plans, ended up going to 4 weddings.

Steves Shrimp and otto's have survived and look to be doing well. have not had a good look in the tank yet. Could not see the female Betta, but she could be hiding. 
Not sure how to vac the tank, as don't want to lose any of the shrimplets in the mulm, as there is a heavy layer of it on the substrate. 

I am def going to have and open top tank, using the acrylic planting baskets people on here have been using. Will be using alot of bog plants, as they are cheap and always available on ebay all year round. And these give bushier growth for the money. Will use a few ferns and some flowering marginals. 
Tank will be heavily planted with just anubias(fave), crypts, hair grass(fave) and Hydrocoytle(in baskets aswell).

Fish wise, I am going to stay in the nano/pico range so can have lots. And will be buying shrimp in bulk as had good results with the quality of them in the past. Fish will be ordered from malaysia/singapore when ready, and I have the BBS hatchery up and running again. 
Hardscape will be using just a Single Slate Monolith, as like how it look when used before. 
Substrate will keep as playsand, and pound shop pebbles, might try and see if I can find that fine mettalic gravel I used once. 

Will give the External a Clean and Mod it with new Taps, as managed to break the other(to heavy handed). Will get the taps from the plumbing supplies, as they work just fine. Flow will be reduced and will used small powerheads to direct flow within the tank. 

The K1 Moving bed filter is doing well and is now nice and mature. Now most of you know I do not test the water or do any stats. The water smells nice and earthy and mature so will not do a massive water change, So not to throw it out of kilter. 

Will put on LED Bulbs this time, using the pooja frame as a hanging frame, and refit the refit the underwater lighting.

That is all for now, as still need to unpack all the suitcases.


----------



## sanj (18 Jan 2013)

Welcome back, I thought you had been absent for quite a long while.


----------



## Gill (18 Jan 2013)

sanj said:


> Welcome back, I thought you had been absent for quite a long while.


 
Yeah had so many weddings to go to, glad to be back and get back into scaping. 
Done a water change on the Pico Bowl, and that is thriving with lots of shrimp and micro crabs wandering around. Not bad for 10 weeks with no Food or water added.


----------



## Iain Sutherland (18 Jan 2013)

hey Gilll, good to see you back.
heres one for you....
pipefish B&B | UK Aquatic Plant Society
thought it's right up your alley!!


----------



## Gill (18 Jan 2013)

Cheers mate,glad to be back. 
Thanks for the link, some interesting reads on there.


----------



## Gary Nelson (18 Jan 2013)

Welcome back mate


----------



## Arana (18 Jan 2013)

Glad your back safe and sound Gill, looking forward to the new tank


----------



## Gill (20 Jan 2013)

Made a Few plant purchases this morning. Just some Hairgrass', going to pop into PAH later to see what they have in plant wise (anubias).
Also bought a couple of LED tubes for lighting the back of the tank from the substrate up. And a Few Nano Powerheads for circulation.


----------



## Ian Holdich (20 Jan 2013)

Good to see you back gill!


----------



## Gill (20 Jan 2013)

Cheers Ian, Glad to be back. Really Going for it this year with the main tank. Got alot of ideas to try out with planting and going to buy some Osmocote to try out this time under the substrate and in the planting baskets.
Pico is doing very well, Mum forgot to feed them, and water had dropped by 3 inches. Only casualty was a rasbora, so nothing to bad.


----------



## tim (20 Jan 2013)

good to see you back gill and straight on with a journal good stuff


----------



## Gill (20 Jan 2013)

Been out in the snow, Got the planting Baskets I wanted. Thinking about what to use as planting liners, thinking hairnets might be ok ???
PAH was useless, lovely plants but teaming with all sorts of algaes. Going to order some of the plants I need from a few trusted sellers who I have used in the past.
Going to make a start on the tank later today as already bored after a day of being home. There is only so much I can watch online, Have already watched the Hobbitt, Django, Branded etc.
Going to take my time and syphon out the substrate and sift thru for all the snails and shrimp. I still have 1/2 a bag of fluval shrimp substrate to use, so will get to washing that in the sink later today.

Don't think that the hairgrass i left in the dpahnia tub will have survived the snow this last week or so.

Noticed just now that since topping up the pico bowl, have lost 1 of the CRS, so may have upset the levels in it.


----------



## Gill (20 Jan 2013)

Finished Tearing down the tank, added the fluval shrimp substrate but not enough. So will pick up another bag of substrate from the range in the week.
Scaped up the wood I had, Did not want to go dig the monolith out of the snow. Used what Anubias I had in there already and it is not bad. Will wait for the rest of the plants to arrive before filling the tank.
When I went to clean out the external the smell was intolerable and had to open the windows in the kitchen, and wifey fuming about the smell. And turing all the ambi pur's on to get rid of the smell. Suppose I should have cleaned it out before going away and not leaving it full of water. Changed over the media and added scrubbers to one of the baskets, and using microfibre cloths as a polisher in the final basket. Have used them before for this and they work really well.

Have decided to add the shrimp and crabs from the pico bowl to boost the numbers of shrimp in this.
Have added one of the LED lights at the substrate level angled upwards, will see how it looks when filled. Got the others on order for the different levels of the tank.


----------



## Gill (20 Jan 2013)

Been looking into some different LED Lighting and found this Light Box.
What do you guys think
 225 LED Hydroponic Plant Grow Lighting Panel Board Blue & Red Lamp | eBay


----------



## sanj (20 Jan 2013)

Hmm... grew those plants under that 15w light? I would say not likely.

It could probably grow somthing, I think the picture is misleading looks way out of scale.


----------



## Gill (20 Jan 2013)

sanj said:


> Hmm... grew those plants under that 15w light? I would say not likely.
> 
> It could probably grow somthing, I think the picture is misleading looks way out of scale.


 
Yeah your right, did look good though. will stick to the LED Tubes and Bulbs.


----------



## Gill (21 Jan 2013)

have lost 2 more shrimp from the pico, have placed it into the tank. And will allow the inhabitants to slowly climb out when filling this tank. then remove the bowl to continue the scape.


----------



## Gill (22 Jan 2013)

Got some more gravel this afternoon, I chose a brownish coloration, so it should look good.
Got supplies to feed the baskets with a continuous supply of water. Will use a Pico Filter with Airline connected to the Outlet. Then Got a few T-Peices to make a few spouts to direct the water into the baskets.
Fish List is coming in the morning as well as the plant lists, So I can browse what I Like. Will see what is going to be available for the next month, will be a good read.


----------



## Gill (22 Jan 2013)

Tank has been filled and external filter switched on. Installed the LED tube, and ordered some lighting. going to try the led box, as just curious as to what it will look like and how marginal plants will do.


----------



## Gill (23 Jan 2013)

Just took delivery of 2 Hydor Pico Powerheads. Will Have them in the back corner and 1 pointed out into the tank and 1 pointed along the back to make the background plants sway.
Also some New Alder Cones.
Received the plants from a member on here, and have placed them into one of the shelves untill I am ready tt o plant them.
Also fitted the Small Pump to circulate water to all the planted baskets. Just hooked up airline to the outlet and split the flow using T peices to shoot water into the baskets. Will Attach the others once I buy some Marginals to Plant up.
Also Changed the current lighting, Changed the position on the T8 Tube. Used Heater Clips with Suction to attach to the glass on the front inside panel of the tank. And then Fitted the reflector to it. Will remove this lighting once the LED Box arrives, If the new lighting provides sufficient lighting. I have a Few Clip On Lights ready for extra lighting if needed.


----------



## Alastair (23 Jan 2013)

Sounds great this gill, look forward to some pic updates 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gill (23 Jan 2013)

Not going to be taking any pix as yet, as still messy and waiting on things to arrive.


----------



## Gill (24 Jan 2013)

Made a Shrimp Filter Guard this morning. Used a left over peice of Divider I had bought from A5 aquatics years ago.
Cut it up into small rectangular peices that would fit inside the Inlet Strainer. Placed 4 peices all interlaced. And thus becoming a shrimp guard.


----------



## Gill (24 Jan 2013)

Removed the Hydor powerheads, Although movement in the hairgrass they created was good. The flow would be too much for the fish I have selected.
Not telling which fish they are, going to be a surprise. Lets just say they are all very light bioload.


----------



## Gill (26 Jan 2013)

The LED Light Box arrived this afternoon, cheeky postie just left it in the porch.
Unpacked it and turned it on, and really like it. Looks very nice and gives out alot of light, something different for the tank. Will install it when I am ready to add the planted baskets, as have not ordered the plants yet. Going to see what is in the sale at the local garden centre during the week. as will prob just use the plants from the 99p plug plants. And the sale table, usually has some good stugg on it.


----------



## Gill (29 Jan 2013)

Some more of the lighting has arrived and will install later today, As going to pick up the fish I had on order later today.


----------



## Gill (29 Jan 2013)

Been a busy afternoon, had to wait till now to open the box of fish. As Little one saw the box and wanted to open it there and then. managed to convince him it was not a fish box. Now he is fast asleep I can relax and Acclimate them all using the drip in a Bucket, Had only 2 DOA, which is very good.
A few errors with the Quantities, so will be selling the excess numbers shortly once they have settled in. I don't think I will need 400 Micro Rasboras, or 100 Pairs of Wild endlers.
My Predatory Livebearers are all looking well, and a few of the females are gravid . Endler Males are trying to mate with them in the bucket. - randy little things.
Not a Single DOA with the Hunters (Still not going to tell) so that was a huge relief. Even though the bag had leaked and there was not much water in it.

Very Impressed with the LED Light Bar, that I ordered from ebay. For its size, the amount of light it gives out is great and not tooo bright, the way I like it.
Most of the Shrimp look to be female as there are loads with saddles.


----------



## flygja (30 Jan 2013)

Light bio-load and 400 micro rasboras / 100 endlers didn't really fit together  Unless you have a monster tank!


----------



## Gill (30 Jan 2013)

I know, Only ordered a fraction of that amount, only when i got to open the box did i realise how many had been packed. Have added extra filtration to cope for now. Already have an offer on the excess, so should help with it.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (30 Jan 2013)

Gill said:


> I know, Only ordered a fraction of that amount, only when i got to open the box did i realise how many had been packed. Have added extra filtration to cope for now. Already have an offer on the excess, so should help with it.



Which micro rasbora are you referring to ?


----------



## Gill (30 Jan 2013)

Maculata


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (30 Jan 2013)

Gill said:


> Maculata



Nice, Ive got a few of them. They wanted rid of them at the LFS.

Let me know if you want to shift some on Gill, as I reckon 3 isn't a large enough group of these.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (30 Jan 2013)

Anyway, less mystery, lets have some clues now


----------



## Gill (30 Jan 2013)

No not yet, will keep the suspense going a little more i think


----------



## Gill (30 Jan 2013)

Been sitting infront of the tank, and been watching the micro crabs. They are some really small ones and quite alot of adults, the adults I have been watching intently. As they were in a small ball of activity, discovered that they were on a Cory corpse. Never known Micro crabs to actively pick a corpse apart, so was interesting to watch.

Also standard cherry shrimp I ordered are all Sakuras, so that is a nice surprise for me, although have lost a few as they were starting to molt in the bag.
Overall very happy with the fish apart from the mix up with the quantities.
Fed the Hunters with BBS that had hatched yesterday, and have another batch ready to go. Also got a teaming jar of Daphnia Monia for them to eat. As always i will be feeding the live food with spirulina.


----------



## killi69 (30 Jan 2013)

Gill said:


> As always i will be feeding the live food with spirulina


Hi Gill, sounds very interesting so far - can't wait to see some pictures!  Can you please explain your method of feeding spirulina to the daphnia?


----------



## Gill (30 Jan 2013)

No worries.
I buy spirulina powder and pellets(very small). I add a pinch of Spirulina powder every other day. And then swirl it in the water with a pipette. If using the pellets, just add 6 or so to the jar, bowl that they are in. You can see when they have absorbed it as they go dark green.


----------



## killi69 (30 Jan 2013)

Thanks Gill, I will try this over the next few days.


----------



## Gill (2 Feb 2013)

Had a Tidy up last night, and fitted the LED Bar properly and made an Air Curtain ( I always have them in the tank). Very pleased with the Air Curtain I made and the dispersal of the air thru the curtain.
Tank looks alot cleaner without excess wires for the lighting (T8) and lower energy consumption with the LED's.
Still not made a start on the basket's though, as not been to look at plants.

The Shrimp Gaurd Pre-filter is working very well, cleaned it out last night. Was a little tricky to stop the Inlet sucking in Fish, so pushed in a spare peice of foam to cover the inlet, while cleaning out the strainer and gaurd. Still managed to suck up a rasbora, but not much of a loss. was not going to take the filter apart for 1 tiny fish.

Might take some pix tonight of the inhabitants.


----------



## Ady34 (2 Feb 2013)

I think you should take your filter apart for one tiny fish!


----------



## Gill (14 Feb 2013)

Quick Vid, You can see some of the sakura cherries milling around in the tall hairgrass.
Was feeding time, so the cories were sifting for food. look great in a large group.
still got loads of the rasboras, family likw it that full of fish. I would like to reduce the numbers more.
Can also see a few of the micro crabs on the inlet, they like to sit there and pick bits of food.
Tried to get some of the Hunters(_Indostomus crocodylus - Crocodile Toothpick_) in the vid, but they were not out yet. As they spend most of the time in amongst the bogwood and come out when I feed them the BBS.


----------



## Gill (20 Feb 2013)

not done anything with the planted baskets as we are having major building works ATM. Decided to put in an extension downstairs, new kitchen, and a loft conversion with stairs. so will be waiting for that to be fininshed.


----------



## BigTom (20 Feb 2013)

Wow, that's a lot of fish Gill!

Surprised the Indostomus can find much to eat, unless some of the live food is making its way under the wood?


----------



## Gill (21 Feb 2013)

No problems with feeding time, target feed them using the pipettes and also use a little longer one, to shoot them into the bogwood area.
I am really liking Ocean Nutritiions Instant BBS liquid feed, Tiny Pot lasts ages.


----------



## Gill (24 Feb 2013)

Should really do trim tonight as the tall hairgrass is like a jungle. Shame as the shrimp love it.


----------



## Gill (24 Feb 2013)

Also finding that the DIY air curtain I spent ages making with a needle stops going after a while. So trying out one of the newer curtains, made from Bic Biro type plastic casings with multi directional fittings. Looks good so far, and will install it at water change time later on tonight(once little one is asleep). I want to keep it clear as have LED lighting beneath it and the light shine up into the bubbles in the evening.


----------



## Gill (26 Feb 2013)

Little one decided to come down and help during the water change and trim. decided to Help with the trim, and pulled out a few bunches of hair grass using one of the planting tongs. He was very happy with his effort to help, suffice to say that his mother came down quickly to remove him before he did more damage.
Will replant the floaters this evening once the builders have gone.
The joys of tanks and kids, I have told him that the little pico bowl is his. And he turns on/off the lighting when needed, and feeds the crabs and shrimp their food when directed.


----------



## Gill (2 Mar 2013)

I am loving all the changes that are occuring in the male endlers. Such a variety of colors and patterns emerging, Seen some peacocks, snakeskin, top sword, bottom sword, doublle sword, half black, reds, oranges, greens. Most interested in the Half Blacks as some have good contrast between the base color and the black, some are red and black while others are green and black etc.

One thing I am puzzled about are the interlopers in amongst the Rasboras. I have noticed a few barbs among them, have not seen them before so not sure what type they are. They have exactly the same markings and colors as the rasboras, definite whiskers, deep bodied and fast. These fish stay towards the substrate level and do not venture up towards the top of the tank. Going to have a google to see If I can ID, have an inkling about clown barbs but need to image search them first. As they do remind me very much of them, just that the markings on them are the same as the rasbora.


----------



## Ian Holdich (2 Mar 2013)

That's one active and Gill! There's some monies worth in there.


----------



## Gill (3 Mar 2013)

Going to see if I can catch one of them at the next water change so that they can be ID'd properly and also some of the half balck endlers.

Just rewatching the video I Posted and you can see one @ 2.56-3.02 just in the middle of the shot then zooming off towards the middle back


----------



## Gill (3 Mar 2013)

Been into town this morning, Got some of the root tabs from poundland to test out in a small test tank. Will set this up later.
Also was in Home Bargains and the acrylic planting baskets are 69pence there in different sizes.
After seeing what people have achieved using tesco cat litter, I think I am going to try some once the building works have been completed.


----------



## Gill (5 Mar 2013)

Right got lazy and did not do a water change. So went to tesco tonight and bought the cat litter, as plants have arrived. Have to wait for my sons bed time, as otherwise he wants to help catch the fish all the while I am trying to scape.
Going to raise the level of the substrate and go for a raised corner sloping down.
Is going to be a chore catching the micro crabs, so that they do not get buried under the cat litter. Hoping it does not take to long to catch over 100 of them.
I have prepared the cat litter for use, was very easy and did not take long to wash it. By doing it in small amounts was very quick.


----------



## Gill (6 Mar 2013)

OK, so the cat litter I love how it looks. nothing uniform about it, lots of differing sizes and color is ok. Thought I had rinsed it enough, but as soon as it hit the water it clouded the tank. So was scaping blind, there are lots of gaps and the Hydrocoytle would not stay planted (the litter is very light) so left it in clumps and weighted it down till it roots in. Was somewhat worried about the sulphurous smell from the litter once it had been rinsed, but not lost anything from the tank overnight. With this color can they Crabs really Pop, and are more visible this morning. Will get some more plants to fill in the gaps, will Add Co2 as soon as I get it ready. Will have it placed under the inlet for best dispersal in the water cloumn.

The air curtain I ordered was faulty, but have left it in till replacement comes in the post.

One thing I noticed last night was that on the Inlet Strainer, I have lots of Little sesame seed shaped nodules. Anyone know what they could be, are they good/bad. I can't see what if anything they are doing as so small.


----------



## Gill (6 Mar 2013)

Water has cleared up alot since last night and really like the look of the substrate now.


----------



## Gill (7 Mar 2013)

So Much for the rescape, Builders need the tank moved out of the way for the new stairs to come into the house. Going to be a Long Day, but will give me the excuse to tinker with the tank again and all the wiring.


----------



## Gill (7 Mar 2013)

Took a while to move the tank, harscape did not move much, so that was good. Had to use planks of 2*4 to push the tank along the floor, from the hall in to the living room. As there was not enough room to carry it with all the building supplies taking up room everywhere. Managed to snap the inlet pipe while fixing it back in place, and then on the plus side the wife does not like the inlet/outlet pipework. So looks like I can have some lilly pipes, which are the best to get nowadays. standard lilly or poppy.


----------



## Gill (29 Mar 2013)

Not done much with it for a bit. Crypts are settling in and new leaves appearing. Still having issues with getting the hydro to root and stop trying to float away.
ordered some new plants, Apon nana, and some marimo balls. I simply don't like a scape without these in it. Not going to do anything with them, just let them sit where they land in the tank. Ordered 20 large ones, so should be enough for all of the tank.
Taken out the air curtain as did not like it anymore and the air pump was getting annoying.
Did have a little hiccup with the external at water change on tuesday, Managed to back wash the filter into the tank after doing the water change. Did not know this function was what the plunger did if pushed to hard in succession. Not toooo much gunk went back into the tank, just what was growing in the pipework, so the shrimp have taken care of it all. Really liking how Crypts look, as had gone of them for a few years, since having them in my Ribbon Guppy tank from years ago.
Managed to loose the Brand new Co2 Diffuser I had ordered, and No idea where my Old one is from years ago. So will have to order a new one, still going to go with DIY as have had good results with it in the past.


----------



## Gill (30 Mar 2013)

Been looking around for a new lily cup diffuser and found this lovely set for £4.00 delivered(had a paypal voucher to use). Looks very nice and should be with me next week.


----------



## Gill (2 Apr 2013)

Birthday this week, so ordered myself some more plants and bought some from a member on here. And also a new filter, Mine is not sounding too good. £20.00 delivered for a huge external from china, it has lasted a few years and done an excellent job. Even with my clumsiness and cracking the taps and having to simply push fit the fittings. Would recommend the Jin-Long brand of external filters for a cheaper alternative for those on a budget.


----------



## Gill (3 Apr 2013)

Vertigo has been bad since yesterday so been sitting in the armchair in front of the tank most of the time. Noticed that the Clown Barb, is eating the sakura shrimp. watched him earlier demolish a shrimp. So it will have to go.


----------



## Gill (4 Apr 2013)

Found a new home for the barb, and will be collected this evening.
I have a Huge dliema though, just received available plant list, and it is in pennies. Must must must must must must must must resist


----------



## Steve Smith (4 Apr 2013)

Do tell! 

Will be cleaning up and starting my nano at some point, so will be looking for a few plants


----------



## Gill (4 Apr 2013)

Pm'd.

Some new fish came this evening, 4 lovely LF Yellow BN's


----------



## Gill (6 Apr 2013)

new plants planted and swapped the filtr


----------



## tim (6 Apr 2013)

More pics please gill


----------



## Gill (6 Apr 2013)

Will Do tomorrow, water is clearing as no running cold water in our house atm, So cant do a water change this week. And plants that came have murked up the water a bit, because  I could not rinse them. . new filter is going well, but can't adlust the angle of the spray bar which is a shame. is stuck facing up and wanted it angles towards the top.

BN Plecs are doing well and pooping as they do.

Going fish shopping in the the morning for the centrepeice fish pair


----------



## Gill (6 Apr 2013)

Well my Day just got a whole lot better. Found out Maidenhead Aquatics has opened a branch in coventry, so going there in the morning. Rang them and they have a large trop section.


----------



## Steve Smith (6 Apr 2013)

Woah, where?!  Maybe I came back to the hobby (obsession) at the right time


----------



## Gill (6 Apr 2013)

SteveUK said:


> Woah, where?! Maybe I came back to the hobby (obsession) at the right time


 

Radford Road - taken over the old marine and reptile place.

Coventry - Fishkeeper


----------



## Steve Smith (6 Apr 2013)

So how was it, up to the same quality as other MA's around?  Might pop down there tomorrow.  Says they're open 7 days a week


----------



## Gill (6 Apr 2013)

SteveUK said:


> So how was it, up to the same quality as other MA's around? Might pop down there tomorrow. Says they're open 7 days a week


 
Yep same quality as other Stores with a Large trop section and Have kept the Marine section that had been installed, but smaller scale. They are going to be a big boost for the coventry area, and they have been open since january. Although Only fully stocked since the end of Feb.


----------



## sanj (7 Apr 2013)

More pics please Gill.

Have to say while it is nice to see an MA in Coventry, they could have chosen a better place. I really dont like that building, its got a stupid pole in the middle of what is a tiny carpark anyway. Layout is better than what that place used to be,but it is hardly a big livestock section for freshwater. Half the store is geared for Marine. That might sound big, but its not. Its a very limited area that would be average for most MAs. I wont be using it, shame really.

I take it Robins place has actually closed down? So all we have is this and a couple Pets at Home 

Im glad I have internet and a car.


----------



## Gill (7 Apr 2013)

I think robins place is still going but not too well.
Been and had a look round this morning with Steveuk.
Liked it, some interesting tanks, Variety of fish was ok. No shrimp rack, but may do something in the future.
Yeah the stupid pole is annoying for parking, but there is plenty of parking around the place. so not an issue.
They still have a bit of stock left over from the old place, so there are a few bargains to be had.
Going to take the little one with me in the morning and have a good look round, They had a few interesting fish in the trop section, saw some Nice scarlet badis and betta brownurum. As most of it is new stock there were a few tanks with whitespot and fungus.
It is still a long way off, of having a decent store for the coventry area. it is a start though in the right direction. Internet will always have more selection and cheaper prices than retail.


----------



## Steve Smith (7 Apr 2013)

I was pleased to see they were at least providing their plants with decent lighting (LED tiles) and had an OK selection of plants.  Time will tell!  I was in P@H Canley yesterday and most of their plants were melted and the light fixture they retro fitted ages ago wasn't even on.

The World of Water inside the Wyevale garden centre, out Dunchurch/Rugby way had some good fish in stock last weekend.  Seemed to have some cheap shrimp too.  Again, plants not so great but it's always been hit and miss.


----------



## Gill (8 Apr 2013)

Lol PAH planted tanks in both stores are full of all types of algae and melted plants and pest snails.
WOW is good for fish prices and they will do deals on larger purchases, they are also one of the cheapest places around for Ram cichlids of all color morphs and shape.


----------



## Gill (8 Apr 2013)

Bought something interesting I have not kept before. Betta Brownorum, look so nice once settled in and colored up. A smaller species of bubblenester, so should be interesting to see if I get a pair out of them.

Will take some more pix tonight


----------



## Steve Smith (8 Apr 2013)

Ahh, you couldn't resist it?  He was particularly handsome!


----------



## Gill (8 Apr 2013)

SteveUK said:


> Ahh, you couldn't resist it? He was particularly handsome!


 
No, I was tempted by him though. I bought the ones you could not see as they were all in a tight group on the outlet. In the top tank.


----------



## Gill (10 Apr 2013)

Still not been able to do the water change, and Knackered my left knee by banging into the car door.
Did buy some bits and peices in poundland though. Going to ditch the acrylic planters as they are too big. Going to use simple plant pots, lined with jay cloth then tied with galvanised wire and hung off the side of the tank. Bought some Hostas tubers to try, as like how they look. Will use the cat litter as soil for the planters as nice and light and still have a bag and a half left. And going to try out those fert capsules from poundland.

Plants on my List to use:
Creeping Jenny
Peace Lilly
Palms
A few marginal pond plants,
Juncus
Hydrocoytle - pond varierty as larger and used before with great results. The roots from this are great for fry, and bubble nesters.


----------



## Gill (22 Apr 2013)

Bought a few marsh marigold roots, have left them floating as want to see how it grows this way. After 3 days, there are lots of shoots growing.


----------



## Steve Smith (22 Apr 2013)

I've always liked marsh marigolds


----------



## Gill (28 Apr 2013)

Hostas are doing well, marigolds melted as i transferred them to the shelf. I used airline attached to the outlet of a little internal to feed the shelf, And added a nice thick layer of the cat litter. Flow is gentle enough not to push the cat litter out of the drainage cutouts.
quick vid i took tonight.
Refitted an external, as not impressed with the APS internal corner. Could not get it to be quiet.
Also bought some Orange Sakuras, they look really nice and can't wait for them to arrive.
You can see in the Vid a peachy colored female cherry, noticed a few more her color. And also you can see how the rasbora are now shoaling together finally instead of being scattered all over.


----------



## Gill (29 Apr 2013)

One thing I have noticed with the Lotus'. The Green one in the fore left, leaves grow on their side facing the glass - dunno why.

Also project for this week, is to build the frame for the hydroponics light box.


----------



## Gill (30 Apr 2013)

More plants for the Shelf just arrived so will plant those later.


----------



## Steve Smith (30 Apr 2013)

Ace!  What have you gone for?


----------



## Gill (30 Apr 2013)

Creeping Jenny, Hydrocotyle leucocephala(used this before and grew very well), And Looking at some more flowering marginals for the summer.


----------



## Gill (30 Apr 2013)

ohhhhhhhhhhhhh some of the rasboras are eggy, highly doubt anything hatching though


----------



## Gill (2 May 2013)

Sakuras Have arrived and just acclimating them now, Think I got a good price 10 for £16.


----------



## Steve Smith (2 May 2013)

Nice   Look forward to some pics!


----------



## Gill (2 May 2013)

A few pix of them in the bag


----------



## Gill (4 May 2013)

Well a great start to the weekend. Wake up to garage broken into and all my tanks have been taken, filters, pumps etc. Gutted about the little framed nano, doubt i will find another anytime soon. Thankfully I have receipts for them that i can print from paypal. Most of our Tool Collections has been taken and all the dewalt and makita tools aswell


----------



## Steve Smith (4 May 2013)

Jesus Pard, you seem to have some nasty luck regarding burglars   Hope they didn't do too much damage.  I've got spare bits and bobs if you need anything


----------



## Gill (4 May 2013)

Steve Smith said:


> Jesus Pard, you seem to have some nasty luck regarding burglars  Hope they didn't do too much damage. I've got spare bits and bobs if you need anything


 
I am ok for now. Biggest expense will be a new garage door, because we had it enlarged. And they have bent it in two. Burglaries have been bad of late in the area. They have hit 3 other houses last night in the block. Rang insurance and claim started.
Little brother is gutted as all his MMA equipment has been taken and that is easily £300 to replace.


----------



## tim (4 May 2013)

That really sucks mate


----------



## Gill (4 May 2013)

Thanks Tim, just sifting thru receipts to find items


----------



## Gill (4 May 2013)

just watching a few of the rasboras tearing apart a snail egg sac, to get to the eggs inside.


----------



## Gill (8 May 2013)

Just sifting thru receipts and filling in the claim form for the insurance people. my stuff is 2 pages of aquatics stuff, without even starting on dad tools and brothers MMA equipment.


----------



## Steve Smith (8 May 2013)

Probably see a bunch of it for sale at the local boot sales over the coming weeks


----------



## faizal (8 May 2013)

Gill said:


> I am ok for now. Biggest expense will be a new garage door, because we had it enlarged. And they have bent it in two. Burglaries have been bad of late in the area. They have hit 3 other houses last night in the block. Rang insurance and claim started.
> Little brother is gutted as all his MMA equipment has been taken and that is easily £300 to replace.


 
I am so sorry Gill. I hope the insurance claim comes in timely.


----------



## Gill (8 May 2013)

Yeah, dad went round the car boots over the bank holiday. And did not see anything that was taken for sale so far.
Going thru lists noticed that a few of the little ones toys that he had not used yet have been taken, like his mario kart ds scalextric set.


----------



## Gill (16 May 2013)

Claims Adjuster is giving the full amount as I have provided all receipts of Proof of Purchase.
And will have a seperate cheque for the cost of the door as that comes under buildings.
Was going to use my share for fishy stuff, but that has been vitoed by the wifey 

Apart from that, added some Assassins due to the MTS explosion in population. And more salvinia from sanj, which the shrimp are loving.
And bought some of those water crystal thingies to try in the planting pots.


----------



## biffster (16 May 2013)

glad to hear you got sorted gill shame the wife vetoed it 
mate


----------



## Steve Smith (16 May 2013)

Sucks that the wife has put her foot down mate :/  Still, at least you're getting the money back for the stolen items


----------



## Gill (27 May 2013)

Forgot to say that I Used the Plant fertiliser tabs(poundland) in the planting baskets. And have not noticed any adverse affects on the fish/shrimp.
The Little Gel Crystal thingies are great, used them for the Creeping Jenny pot. And it works great.


----------



## Gill (30 May 2013)

Remembered to plug in the hydroponics light box this evening, but forgot about the hanging frame. Will use some of the left over wood from the extension.
Going to be going to the Midlands Fish Auction this sunday in redditch. And wanting to get some more mosses' and maybe some other bits and peices, depending on what is offered in the auctions.

The MArsh Marigold and hydro has melted but the creeping jenny is doing great.
Wil look thru my purchase history to make sure i bought the right one, as that did not melt.


----------



## Gill (2 Jun 2013)

Meh, no show for me today as no car - Little brother took it to work.
So going to potter about with the tanks and look at maybe setting up another one for the orange sakuras and crabs.


----------



## sanj (2 Jun 2013)

Is the extension for you and your fish tanks?

Maybe you should think about building a fish house in the garden... Narinder free zone!


----------



## Gill (2 Jun 2013)

sanj said:


> Is the extension for you and your fish tanks?
> 
> Maybe you should think about building a fish house in the garden... Narinder free zone!


 
Nah, for mum and narinder to have a seperate TV area.

I do have the option of a fish house, but will have to wait untill they are more pliable to the idea.
The main Garage is 30ft Long by 20ft Wide. And the 2nd garage is a standard size, this is the one I have my eye on to use. It already has a few tanks sitting in it and a shelf. Just a matter of taking out the up/over door and breeze blocking it, then insulating.


----------



## Gill (8 Jun 2013)

Due to Current Family(dad ) Circumstances, We have had to Move out. So only go to feed the fish and top up water at the moment.
Hopefully Situation will improve within the next month or so and we can move back home.


----------



## Gill (27 Jun 2013)

Not been on here for a while.
All tanks were torn down yesterday, And temperate fish moved outdoors for the summer.
Tanks are sitting idle in the garage


----------



## Ady34 (29 Jun 2013)

Sad news Gill, hope things improve soon.


----------



## sanj (29 Jun 2013)

Gill, your father made you leave the house? I hope it all blows over. Then my mother dreams of extended families living together... I think she forgets that everything has positives and negatives.


----------



## Gill (29 Jun 2013)

Yep sadly so, he has just been intolerable to live with. So we moved out to my grans house. Still here, and does not look like settling down any time soon.
He is from that generation of Indian Men, that think their rule is the only one.


----------

